# What's up with Fred Trost?



## Wellston

Speedy recovery Fred! Thursday night was a special night for many years.
Jim


----------



## BoonDog

Prayers sent. Best wishes on a full recovery Fred.

BD


----------



## res

I watched his show all the time no matter if I liked it or not. He was a character and something to watch. I still laugh like crazy remembering that episode where he was trying to put a helgramite on his hook and it bit him!!!! He just took it in stride. I wish him the best an hope he is able to pull through. Rick


----------



## Whit1

Prayers have been sent out.


----------



## VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION

Fred was an Icon for years, no-matter how controversial he was. I liked his shows, he brought light to the Outdoors and it's to bad there isn't any shows that were as popular as his. He did make mistakes - but who hasn't?
Michigan could really use someone like him to bring back the way the Outdoors is supposed to be and was when his show was on - Good luck Fred & Best wishes.


----------



## IR john

I am glad to see so many good responses about Fred. I found this on his website http://www.joesportsman.com/
UPDATE ON FRED TROST:​Fred is in critical but stable condition and has been transferred to the University of Michigan Hospital for further testing and hopefully some answers as to why he is not improving. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers. I'll try and keep you posted on this site as to his progress. 
I've removed the link from the subscription information. I am not sure what the future of this site is at this time. 
-- Sincerely, JoAnn Cribley, Webmaster​
I have had the opportunity to get to know Fred personally and he is a straight forward down to earth man. I hope and pray that he pulls thru this chapter in his life, he is a great man! Fred is a fighter and never rolls over for anything or anybody!


----------



## Ole Spike

Hang in there, buddy. Good luck on a speedy recovery.


----------



## Northcountry

I watched Freds show religously during the 80's and 90's. He sure got alot of us through the week with an outdoor "fix" between the weekends.  

Get well soon Fred...October will be here soon!


----------



## Gunslingergirl

I remember my Dad watching his show quite regularly. 

I hope Fred pulls through. 

GSG


----------



## dtg

I used to enjoy watching his shows, the helgrimite one is definately one that has imprinted itself onto my brain, and now I will NEVER touch one of those nasty beasties. 

Hang in there Fred!!!!


----------



## Rustyaxecamp

Grew up watching Fred on Thrusday nights, I was too young for Mort Neff. 

Hang in there Fred.


----------



## jimmy johans

I never wish bad on a man and pray for Fred. 



jimmy


----------



## deepwoods

Wishing Fred a speedy recovery.


----------



## itchn2fish

Good luck Fred. I hope that you have a turn for the better.


----------



## smacarac

Loved his show always watched it my thoughts and prays go to fred and his family.


----------



## CampBamf

speedy recovery Fred!!! God Bless


----------



## oldrank

Always looked foward to Thursday nights as a kid.........Prayers and thoughts are with Fred and his family


----------



## north_of_mackinaw

Sorry to hear Fred's sick, hope he recovers and is soon back with his family.
My dad used to video tape Fred's shows and send them to me when I was stationed in TX. I too will never forget the helgramite story, damn that thing looked painfull stuck on his finger didn't it? I'd honestly never heard of the damn things before watching that episode. 
I always tried to turn in for big buck night every year too. Best Wishes Fred!


----------



## Manofsteel

All the best Fred, hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## Elk Guide

My prayers are with you Fred i hope you have a speedy recovery........God bless your family and i will be praying for you and yours


----------

